# Check out HBO tonight



## jkchiang (Apr 4, 2016)

For those with HBO, VICE is airing tonight with an interview of Elon and a look inside the gigafactory. Should be a good watch!

http://www.teslarati.com/hbos-vice-interviews-elon-musk-future-energy/


----------



## TE3LA (Apr 3, 2016)

jkchiang said:


> For those with HBO, VICE is airing tonight with an interview of Elon and a look inside the gigafactory. Should be a good watch!
> 
> http://www.teslarati.com/hbos-vice-interviews-elon-musk-future-energy/


Awesome, thanks for posting. Safe to say there will be another bump in Model 3 reservations after this airs.


----------

